# New puppy with coccidia and not eating



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you talked with your vet about getting your puppy on a hamburger and rice diet? Or special bland diet to keep his system calm?


----------



## DreamingGold (Mar 16, 2011)

My pup had it too, but the Albon worked for us. Definitely talk to the vet if it seems to be getting worse- you're in my thoughts for sure!


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! She's adorable.

I would chat with the vet for sure. Ozzy had really loose stools when we first brought him home due to stress I assume. I wonder if you have a combination of things going on. I agree that a bland hamburger and rice diet might be a good option.


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful dog! My puppy Chloe who is now 6 months had that and was not eating. It is very common for puppies to have that. My Chloe did not like the food she was eating. I switched to Fromm and it worked wonders. She is on duck and sweet potato. She was on the Fromm puppy but then at 4 months old my vet suggested to switch to the all stages dog food to prevent her from growing too fast. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

She is a living doll! Sorry you are having trouble with these stools. We too had this with our boy but my Vet suggest a 10 day instead of the usual 5 day dose - Albon. Worked and (cross my fingers) no problems since then. Stress can also contribute to loose stools. Remember she recently left her birth place for different smells, no siblings, perhaps different water, everything is new. Add this to the coccidia and know it can knock off their appetite for a bit. I agree with the above about perhaps putting her on a HB & rice diet for a few days to make her tummy feel better, then gradually start adding back the kibble.

But she is a living doll and don't worry about her size. Coop was 2 days shy of 8 wks when he came home and weighed 7 lbs. He is now 3 1/2 mo and weighs about 35 lbs, all legs and tail! Take lots of pictures of your beautiful girl cause she will grow up way too fast.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry, I know this is difficult, but stress of leaving mom and coming to new home can make it worse. She won't eat the food she ate at the breeders? Or did you change it? Because if possible the same food is a good idea. If you heat canned food just a bit, it might help because it will make it smell. The vet told me to do that with my cat who wasn't eating.


----------



## Lynne94 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I spoke with the vet this afternoon and she felt that Lucy was just being picky and suggested trying a few different kinds of wet puppy food. At this point she said the goal was just to get her to eat and we would worry about switching her to something long-term later. 

So after a trip to Petsmart, I came home with three different kinds of foods and the first one (the most expensive) did the trick. She ate it up in less than 5 minutes. I was concerned that she might not like it as much the second time around, but at dinner time she went even crazier. I think she was really, really hungry.

So for now, we are happier. We're still dealing with the coccidia which the vet said could last for some time, but I feel less worried - at least for now.

Thanks again!


----------

